# Acton Lake/Hueston Woods State Park



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I've never fished nor heard of this fishing hole before. I will be spending a week in that area with the family at the end of the month. Anyone able to provide some fishing reports for Acton? Much appreciated...

Blaise
aka "JBJ"


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I did find a thread on this body of water.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15687

It looks like I may enjoy this little vacation after all. Had no idea this was a good bass lake. I'm looking forward to it now!


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

last time i was there it was very shallow


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

You should have fun there JBJ. Acton is indeed a good bass lake. I usually stuck with the upper and lower ends of the lake when I fished there. I like the upper end after a rain when the water is high. The lower end down by the dam is deeper with good dropoffs. The lake is also a decent spot for panfish and channel cats if you've got kids to keep occupied. The creek down-stream from the dam also holds some pretty good smallies if you decide you want to do some wading for bronzebacks.

Good luck,
Steve


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I figure that I'll rent a boat while I'm out there at least for one outing. The wife and kids will be wanting to swim mostly so while they are doing that, I'll be doing a little wading down below the dam most likely. Smallie hunting is my favorite. Thanks for the input so far and if anyone else has thoughts, let me know. I'm wide open to suggestions and tips with this being my first time on Acton.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

about some gun toting property owners that don't take kindly to trespassers in the creek below the dam. I don't know how far you have to go to run into these guys, or even if they exist, but something to keep in mind. Maybe someone who frequents this area can give more exact info or let me know if the people that I have talked to are full of BS


----------



## Skooky (Apr 21, 2004)

I was down at Acton Lake this last week wednesday through saturday camping/fishing. Bass seemed to be few and far between. I saw a couple close to 15" caught near the Sugar camp fishing pier in the morning. I caught a small 11" or so while there. Bluegill were in the 6-7" range all weekend. Nothing to brag about but the gills tasted good.

While there on friday we walked back to the dam/spillway and there were a few fellows down in the creek fishing. Didn't see any guns pointed at them.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I have waded the entire creek from the Acton Spillway all the way to Miami University. Never had any problems with the residents, but was chased by a dog one time through there. Huge smallmouth in there though, I have posted a few pictures in the photo gallery.


----------

